# ANOTHER New Forum Sponsor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome another new sponsor to Nodak Outdoors!

The Motel in Lidgerwood, ND

I've stayed there myself off and on over the years. Great for spring goose, summer fishing, fall upland, big game and waterfowl and winter ice fishing.

It's great to see such a wide variety of people and businesses with an interest in the site.

Again, please help me welcome them to our list of sponsors.

:welcome:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome! Thanks for supporting! This really is a great site!

:lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome! Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard...I've stayed there also....nice place


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

:welcome: welcome !!!!!THANKS!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy and welcome folks!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great to see you joined!I have stayed there a couple of times as well!!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll have to visit and check it out!! Welcome!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

welcome.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome aboard!!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WELCOME !!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice to have you Lwood :jammin:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Guys, Thanks a million for the support you have given us. We really appreciate it!!

Again Thanks


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:welcome:


----------

